# new GPS's coming from Lezyne



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

I pray they work more reliably than Garmin, with a better user interface, and bring on the course function soon.

TPE15: All-New Lezyne GPS cycling computers track down killer design, amazing prices


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I wouldn't count on it. Looks like there is absolutely ZERO nav capability, and no real way to add it later. Maybe a new model, but I wouldn't count on it.

I'm not sure what you mean by better user interface, either. Looks like essentially the same sort of interface as other basic cyclocomputers. Even the more expensive ones with phone integration features seem to be designed such that you stuff your phone in a pocket or your pack, so you're not actively using the phone during your ride.

Reliability of Garmin devices has been fine for me. Where I have a problem with Garmin is with their Express program that syncs to Connect. What a POS. It's making it very hard to use my Forerunner 310XT. It's been taking days to pull activities off of that GPS. And with that particular GPS, Express is the ONLY way to get activities off. At least with my Oregon, I can plug it in and bypass Garmin's software entirely.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Lezyne head office is here where I live. I have four friends who work there, two design engineers. Talked to them about my GPS experience in the last 8 years. I've seen these coming for months. No navigation, no courses, no ability to load tracks, you can only download what the GPS creates. These are aimed below the Garmin price points and targeted at Strava users.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

When I first saw the launch pictures I thought one of these Lezyne computers looked like a perfect replacement for my Garmin Edge 500. All I want is a small head unit that's compact and records data. The direction that Garmin have been going (larger, more complex and heavier devices like the Garmin Edge 1000) isn't what I'm after

In terms of size they're in the right area. A Garmin Edge 500 is Size (mm): 48 x 69 x 22

The Lezyne mini is Size (mm) 33.4 x 50.8 x 22.5. A Lezyne Super is Size (mm) 46.5 x 73.2 x 27 so a little bigger.

The main issue is that the lower two models (Lezyne Mini and Lezyne Power) don't have Ant+ connectivity. You have to go up to the Lezyne Super model before it has Ant+ connectivity for a power meter.

Not being able to configure all the screens on the Lezyne (apparently only the bottom line of the display is available to change) is something I'm not that enthusiastic about. Having multiple user configurable screens of information is something I've got used to by now.

A mounting system that isn't the same as a Garmin quarter turn is a shame too. There are lots of aftermarket accessories (out in front mounts etc) for Garmin that aren't compatible.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

These are for cheapskates. A power meter disqualifies you. 
Think of Garmin as having two bike lines. With no mapping, 5x0 an
d with mapping 8x0, 1000. Please don't compare the 500 series and 1000 series since they are *very* different devices that have a GPS in common.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

The problem is that Garmin released the Garmin Edge 500 in I think it was 2009. The Garmin Edge 500 was relatively small (Size (mm): 48 x 69 x 22) and light (56.7g), the screen was readable, it recorded a GPS track and connected to Ant+ sensors. If you don't want navigation that's all that is needed.

Since then Garmin have consistently moved towards larger more expensive devices. There isn't really an upgrade path from the Garmin Edge 500 within the current Garmin Edge range. The Garmin Edge 510 isn't a true replacement for the Garmin Edge 500 because it's quite a bit larger (Size (mm) 52 x 86 x 24) and heavier (80g). Why carry round extra weight on your bars unnecessarily?

Of the people that I know with Garmins a large proportion of them still use the Garmin Edge 500 for this very reason. The Lezyne Mini (smaller and lighter than a Garmin Edge 500 with improved GPS reception) looked like it might be the Edge 500 replacement that Garmin should have released years ago. The lack of connectivity is a shame though.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Leave out features and it can be smaller. Add features and it gets bigger. Some of that is hardware and some is bigger battery for the added features and hardware. Wait a couple years until the miniaturization of integrated electronics catches up with you wishes. Keep your expectations as they are.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

WR304 said:


> The problem is that Garmin released the Garmin Edge 500 in I think it was 2009. The Garmin Edge 500 was relatively small (Size (mm): 48 x 69 x 22) and light (56.7g), the screen was readable, it recorded a GPS track and connected to Ant+ sensors. If you don't want navigation that's all that is needed.
> 
> Since then Garmin have consistently moved towards larger more expensive devices. There isn't really an upgrade path from the Garmin Edge 500 within the current Garmin Edge range. The Garmin Edge 510 isn't a true replacement for the Garmin Edge 500 because it's quite a bit larger (Size (mm) 52 x 86 x 24) and heavier (80g). Why carry round extra weight on your bars unnecessarily?
> 
> Of the people that I know with Garmins a large proportion of them still use the Garmin Edge 500 for this very reason. The Lezyne Mini (smaller and lighter than a Garmin Edge 500 with improved GPS reception) looked like it might be the Edge 500 replacement that Garmin should have released years ago. The lack of connectivity is a shame though.


But what about those of us who don't want the extra connectivity and the bulk that comes with the extra internal hardware, and the extra battery all that garbage requires?

I want an updated mapping receiver. The 810 screen is fine, but I don't care about ANT+ or any other wireless protocol. What I do care about is accuracy. If I'm going to buy a new receiver, I want GLONASS and hopefully even recording intervals better than 1Hz. I want enough memory that I can record for several hours without worrying about memory. I want to be able to save the day's ride to a microSD card (that could also contain topo maps). I don't need fancy capacitive touchscreens, or necessarily a touchscreen at all, so long as the navigation UI is intuitive enough. I'd do without touchscreen if it was the key feature holding back battery life. I do want physical buttons at least for core functions (start/stop, reset, power, mode, etc). I want a solid 24 hour or better battery life.

What I want is something that combines aspects of the venerable Edge 305 and the new Edge 1000, with some features that are not common yet (like 10Hz recording, for example). Something like this can have a perfectly reasonable price point and fit within Garmin's lineup as a replacement for the Edge 810. I will go to another manufacturer if someone comes out with something like this sooner, because Garmin's bumbling around with their Express software has me wound up right now.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I got a CycleOps Joule to use as a small cheap ant+ display unit for speed, distance, hrm, cadence, time, etc.
I use a Garmin 910xt to do the recording.
The CycleOps/PowerTap Joule GPS looks good too.
http://www.powertap.com/product/powertap-joule-gps-plus


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Looking forward to the Lezyne super GPS (when when!)!! i'm on a edge 500 now and its a machine. yes it has its failings. Their sensors suck (i have a graveyard of HR and speed/cadenc sensors), the satellite finding time drives me nuts at times and yes the exact accuracy is not great but I've logged well over 30k miles on it on multiple bikes, sensors and even used it for runs. I bought it used originally and its still going strong. I like the Lezyne because of the possible ability to wirelessly download and the connectivity with a smart phone. The only thing that does not look, good is the lack of customizable screen options, the thickness (notice in their press pic,s they use some creative angles to hide it but look at the specs..its a tall boy) and the mount. Could they've used garmins or is that proprietarty? I'm not looking forward to another mount.


----------



## Menel (Mar 15, 2015)

WR304 said:


> The problem is that Garmin released the Garmin Edge 500 in I think it was 2009. The Garmin Edge 500 was relatively small (Size (mm): 48 x 69 x 22) and light (56.7g), the screen was readable, it recorded a GPS track and connected to Ant+ sensors. If you don't want navigation that's all that is needed.
> 
> Since then Garmin have consistently moved towards larger more expensive devices. There isn't really an upgrade path from the Garmin Edge 500 within the current Garmin Edge range. The Garmin Edge 510 isn't a true replacement for the Garmin Edge 500 because it's quite a bit larger (Size (mm) 52 x 86 x 24) and heavier (80g). Why carry round extra weight on your bars unnecessarily?
> 
> Of the people that I know with Garmins a large proportion of them still use the Garmin Edge 500 for this very reason. The Lezyne Mini (smaller and lighter than a Garmin Edge 500 with improved GPS reception) looked like it might be the Edge 500 replacement that Garmin should have released years ago. The lack of connectivity is a shame though.


My Garmin Edge 500 still works perfectly.

Have cadence/speed profiles setup for my 3 bikes in it so it's easy to switch. One of which is even the new magnet-less accelerometer based sensors. Garmin is still supporting it with firmware updates.

Why do we need an upgrade path. I certainly don't.


----------



## Menel (Mar 15, 2015)

mackdhagen said:


> Looking forward to the Lezyne super GPS (when when!)!! i'm on a edge 500 now and its a machine. yes it has its failings. Their sensors suck (i have a graveyard of HR and speed/cadenc sensors), the satellite finding time drives me nuts at times and yes the exact accuracy is not great but I've logged well over 30k miles on it on multiple bikes, sensors and even used it for runs. I bought it used originally and its still going strong. I like the Lezyne because of the possible ability to wirelessly download and the connectivity with a smart phone. The only thing that does not look, good is the lack of customizable screen options, the thickness (notice in their press pic,s they use some creative angles to hide it but look at the specs..its a tall boy) and the mount. Could they've used garmins or is that proprietarty? I'm not looking forward to another mount.


I've found a lot of people have odd issues with securing the magnet based sensors.

Have you tried the new magnet-less, accelerometer based sensors? It couldn't be easier. Zero effort involved, fool-proof.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Menel,
great point. My 500 connects to all my sensors, works on all my bike (i have 6) and is usually the sensor's fault when connection is lost. As i'm thinking about the Super GPS from Lezyne i wonder whats really wrong with my 500. I'm worried a bit about the battery and the Tabs crapping out but really am used to it. The longer the launch of Lezyne takes i think the more i'm gonna reconsider and just stick with my 500. In terms of navigation that others have mentioend. Does anyone really use that and can it be used for mtb riding? I had a 710 and never really got how to use the map/nav functionality and can't imagine that it'd be accurate for MTB riding.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

yep have a accelerator based one now (stages) and its nice on one of my bikes but the others it's still a crap shoot whether they are gonna work on the ride or not. I have at least 3 garmin hr s's that are not working anymore. Started putting tape around the battery door..seems to help


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mackdhagen said:


> Menel,
> great point. My 500 connects to all my sensors, works on all my bike (i have 6) and is usually the sensor's fault when connection is lost. As i'm thinking about the Super GPS from Lezyne i wonder whats really wrong with my 500. I'm worried a bit about the battery and the Tabs crapping out but really am used to it. The longer the launch of Lezyne takes i think the more i'm gonna reconsider and just stick with my 500. In terms of navigation that others have mentioend. Does anyone really use that and can it be used for mtb riding? I had a 710 and never really got how to use the map/nav functionality and can't imagine that it'd be accurate for MTB riding.


Yes, some of us use navigation and it works very well.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

All wireless sensor transmissions can be fussy. Issues like interference, case integrity allowing for water ingress, connections on the electronic components inside, etc, can all be problems for them. That WILL NOT CHANGE if you change brands of GPS/computer. That is one constant. And if you've logged 30k mi on your Edge 500, you're putting it through the wringer. Not all of those miles are going to be easy miles on the electronics. 

That is part of the reason I don't use extra sensors with mine. I'm not after the latest and greatest training data so I don't care about cadence. I don't really care about HR, either. Definitely not power. I do find myself tempted by Garmin's new hub-based speed/distance sensor. It should give me a little bit more accurate distance reporting, which is what I care most about. But if I buy the sensor, I know there will be times that I'll have to fiddle with the connection with my head unit. Just the way those sensors work. It would be the same if I had a $60 wireless Cateye.

As for navigation, I do use some of the basic nav features. What I do most is view my track overlaid upon a map of the terrain. Most trails that I might ride (I only tend to use the map screen on trails I'm unfamiliar with) are on a free trails layer on GPSfiledepot that covers most of the eastern US. So I can then see where I am in relation to other trails. I don't use courses or any of that, mostly because I actually LIKE to free navigate. I just want to know where I am. I was using my Forerunner 310XT yesterday, and it only gives a breadcrumb trail of where I've been. No basemap reference. It's not all that useful for trails I don't know, and especially when there are intersections. I was on an out-and-back trail I know fairly well. I know how long it is, and so I could use the mileage readout to let me know how far I had left. I could pin myself on the trail within 1/4 mile or so doing that. For that trail, I didn't need navigation. 

If, however, I wanted to link that trail to one of the many others in the area, which need to be accessed by connecting gravel roads, and which I don't know NEARLY as well, I'd have brought my GPS with navigation. Following a marked pre-loaded route would make the navigation thing pretty painless, if I wanted to use it. But for me, there's just something I enjoy about stopping, checking my position, and then plotting out my intended route as I go. I look at the map to see how many climbs/descents I have until the next time I need to do a location check. How many intersections do I have to pass? Creek crossings? I don't want my GPS to do ALL of the work for me (though it can).


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Seems like Lezyne is kind of blowing it not having this product on the shelves in time for the summer riding season.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

No problems with Garmin 800 or 810 for me.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

mackdhagen said:


> i'm on a edge 500 now and its a machine. yes it has its failings. Their sensors suck (i have a graveyard of HR and speed/cadenc sensors), the satellite finding time drives me nuts at times and yes the exact accuracy is not great but I've logged well over 30k miles on it on multiple bikes, sensors and even used it for runs. I bought it used originally and its still going strong.


My late 2011 vintage Garmin Edge 500 has done almost 30,000 miles (as at 31 May 2015) too. 










It's survived getting water inside, mud, long days, hot days, cold days, wet days, big crashes. The USB port contacts have needed cleaning with contact cleaner occasionally and the blue outer casing is starting to perish but that's it. In all that time my Garmin Edge 500 hasn't lost a ride file or had any data corruption either. The rechargeable battery still lasts long enough to get round a 6 hour ride also.

Minor criticisms would be that it takes a while to boot up and get a satellite lock when you first turn it on, the GPS accuracy isn't great under tree cover, and it's been neglected somewhat with firmware updates (eg: no cycling dynamics for Garmin Vector and no Shimano Di2 support).

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2014/12/5108101000-dynamics-segments.html


----------



## bikerNik (Oct 23, 2012)

Very curious - how do you assess the pros and cons of the dedicated bike computer vs the applications that are available for Smart Phones ?
I have been using such applications on iPhone4, iPhone 5 and now iPhone 6 and 6 Plus for 3 years or so...
Here are several postings on the topic:
Bike Computer iPhone Applications - Bikes, Biking Resources, Biking FunBikes, Biking Resources, Biking Fun

And have been able to use the phones on my bike with bracket / attachments for a while and without issues (even after crashing with the bike on trails on more than one occasion )

At any rate, would like opinions on the subject - thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

those pros and cons are listed in this forum frequently. I'm too tired after a long day at work to go into it.

I prefer to ride with my phone OFF for several reasons. Namely because it is somewhat of an emergency device when I'm riding, and my GPS is doing something different. That way, if I need to use the phone to contact help, it's off and it's not draining battery. So if reception is spotty, I have plenty of battery to find a connection.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Please don't highjack this thread, keep it about Lezyne or others. You can start a new thread though this has been beat nearly to death in many posts in this forum.



bikerNik said:


> Very curious - how do you assess the pros and cons of the dedicated bike computer vs the applications that are available for Smart Phones ?
> I have been using such applications on iPhone4, iPhone 5 and now iPhone 6 and 6 Plus for 3 years or so...
> Here are several postings on the topic:
> Bike Computer iPhone Applications - Bikes, Biking Resources, Biking FunBikes, Biking Resources, Biking Fun
> ...


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Newer smart phones have a lot of the features of a GPS cycle computer. Depending on model they come with GPS/ GLONASS and the GPS track isn't bad at all. They have bluetooth (and ANT+ connectivity with some android phones) for sensors and the apps offer some good features. If you want navigation they have decent maps too. The cheaper smart phones still work well for this so you don't need a top of the range phone for this task.

There are several reasons why you may prefer to have a small dedicated GPS cycle computer on your handlebars, such as a Garmin Edge 500 or Lezyne Super, instead of a smartphone.

A major one is size and weight. When you add a waterproof case to a smartphone they are large and bulky, an iPhone 6 weighs 129g, add on a TigraSport handlebar mount 174g and you have a bike computer that weighs 303g. A Garmin Edge 500 in contrast weighs 56.7g and sits on top of the stem.

There is also the screen and usability. Smartphone screens viewed in direct sunlight outdoors tend to be quite difficult to read. If they have a touchscreen this isn't easy to use or swipe in gloves, especially when it's raining. The mono screen of a Garmin Edge 500 is easy to read in most conditions and has physical buttons that you can press.

Dedicated cycling computers also usually have barometric altimeters whilst smartphones don't. Without a barometric altimeter altitude totals are calculated from GPS data instead. You can see this on Strava where the altitude totals and profile from Garmin rides are often more believable than the altitude totals that the people using smartphones have recorded on the same route. 

Battery life is also a consideration. This really depends on the particular phone. If you're using your phone with screen on, GPS on and bluetooth on whilst riding it can use up the battery so on longer rides the phone may run low. If you need the phone as a phone in an emergency and the battery is flat it's not much use at that point.


----------



## bikerNik (Oct 23, 2012)

Apologies -- did not mean to hijack the thread, Only wanted to add some new light (I think) to the previous debates. I actually can do a 2 hour bike ride with my phone with the application mapping my ride etc and music playing and still be able to make use of the phone afterwards...

Fair enough though - will start a new thread..


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

My main criteria for any device is Ant+, gps and if it gets broken on a ride, would I cry. Dedicated units for me.
I do like the look of the Lezyne GPS.

I'm now using a Garmin Forerunner watch to record the ride and a Cycle Ops Joule head unit to do the on bike display.
Ant+ hrm and speed/cadence sensors.


----------



## mcam (Sep 11, 2013)

The Lezynes certainly look like an option for those that want a basic GPS for rising to replace the computer/sensor option.

I've been considering a Garmin 510 for a while, but reading the ups and downs that people have had on this forum kind of makes me hesitant about going down that route. Plus I want something as small as possible on my handlebars. Instead of going down in size with the 510 form the 500 they went up 

Im down in New Zealand, and the Lezyne mini has just arrived in stock. It is priced not too bad, so I might give that a try and see if it suits my needs


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Just got my Lezyne Super GPS!
Was it Super...read on (unless your the work iT guy...in that case please disregard
overall pretty cool, bigger than i expected (a little too tall on the bars with the bar attachment...like the low profile of my good old edge 500). Cool looking but worried that the screen is raised and has no protection when it takes a dive off the bike its gonna get worked. Might put some raised clear glue dots on the corners it to protect the glass (or poly or what ever it is. Also concerned about the durability of the connection tabs. This has been an issue with some 500s and the tabs on the super seem a touch longer and skinnier, plus the plastic durameter seems a little harder and more brittle. plus the fact that its taller on the bars means its gonna be more susceptible to catching something or generally easier to get yanked off by the shear tork of the side-by-side swinging when i'm sprinting (kidding, my dead grandmother has a stronger sprint than me). Overall surprised that lezyne's approach took such a aesthetic jewel direction (almost watch like) and not a durable design vernacular. The folks at Lezyne have MTB roots and really question this a MTB worthy computer. Yes, it'll work but in an over the bars high-speed wreck (every other MTB ride for me) i see the the G-edge-500 coming out in better shape. Although the USB rubber cap and the barrometric breather holes seem much more weather resistant.
Still gonna keep using my Edge 500 (nice to have 2 computers) as that thing is a machine (WR304 you and i are simpatico on this...just did a 100 miler MTB with mine and the battery was still going strong (i think after 10+ hours of use, 3 rides (warmup, 100, cooldown) it still had 25% battery left! i luv u 500...enough about the my slightly dysfunctional man-luv for the 500..this is about the super)
I did a 1:1 comparison and the 500 mileage came out longer and the elevation on the super came out higher by a bit. I did a ride with the G 500 and the super gps side-by-side ala DC rainmaker. Got only one 20 mile ride on it my CX so stay tuned. Function wise i think its gonna take a bit to get used to and still cant figure out how to stop the timer! online and printed instructions way too vague. Still can figure out how to get scrolling email and txt announcements. The wireless upload to your phone and then to strava was pretty sweet (did i just age myself with that phrase...young people please advise) but not automatic. You still have to pair the phone and Super, upload the ride to your phone, view the ride, then upload to strava. Yes easier and slightly faster than a cable upload from other comps but still a fair amount of steps and far from automatic like using your strava app.

Biggest complaint is only having 4 fields. I don't even geek out to numbers like some people (wattage board and slowtwitch geeks..this means u) but would be nice to have at least 5. Configured it relatively where i want it to be but when i start to get on one of my bicci's with power this is gonna be a configuration issue. I like looking at time, speed, hr,, power, distance other stuff which is gonna be interesting. Screen wise its crisp up could use a little more contrast (there's a setting for this..just hav'nt used it). Its beep is a lot louder than the 500 and don't think there's a way to turn it off). Was configuring this in my office and the guy in the office next to me heard it all go down..further confirming to my coworkers that all i do all day is geek out on MTBR forums and play with my bike stuff
Paired with my ANT HR strap pretty quick and the side by side with the G showed the super to be slightly more responsive... but kept un-pairing with my phone. It paired up with satellites and showed reception super quick and did not loose GPS reception easily...way better than the 500s. 
Soo thats my way-longer-than-expected review. still need more time on it but..
So far so good. would be interested in hearing others takes on it.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm amazed that they're finally available. 6 months between the Lezyne Super being announced and possible to purchase in the shops is a long time!

What does the GPS track look like from your ride with the Lezyne Super? Is it more accurate and on course than the Garmin Edge 500?

If you have differences in distance travelled between devices this may be down to GPS accuracy or a device setting somewhere. Auto pause or recording rates are possibly the culprit. For any GPS having Auto Pause turned off and recording rate set to 1 seconds is usually best.

If one device is set to stop recording below a threshold speed this could be cutting out parts of the ride, which would affect the distance travelled. If the recording rate is longer than 1 second this could be missing parts of the ride too.

How many options do you have for that bottom data field? Are you limited to just current Heart Rate, current Power etc or can you have variations on them too (average heart rate, 3 second Power, etc)


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi WR,
yep, i was surprised too on the final release. I kept checking after the first Taipei show announcement and finally gave up. Not sure when it was officially released but being that i'm one of the first to review it maybe just caught the formal launch (bought it on their site). That kind of tells you how buggy the beta and soft launch must've been. Maybe thats a good thing or a bad, for us consumers...we'll see. 
Yep the Lezyne is definitely more accurate. I think that i did not do an entirely "scientific" comparison as i think i may have kept the Garmin on longer and it kept recording just sitting there (i don't have my 500 on auto-pause and have it on the 1 sec interval recording FYI) but if you take a look at the 2 recordings on strava you can see that the garmin definitely cuts route corners off where as the Lezyne Super GPS is more accurate. See route below of the super and then click on the same profile (strava records as a group activity)
https://www.strava.com/activities/392761748

I thought the test was a little more accurate but i recall looking at the milage right when i rolled into my garage and the 500 was a touch higher.

If you zoom into the turn around point (a short run up/DH section that i like to do) on the path you can see that the super is a little more accurate.Also on the ANT reception recording i found the super a touch more responsive. Considering my high-mileage 500 is at least 5-6 yo...maybe more, its not supprising

In terms of the data fields yes you can customize the final fields to have as much or as little as you want to see with the touch of a button and/or have that last field scroll. Still nothing like the 500 where you have all of those data fields that you just get used to know where everything is and just knowing where to look, even if the numbers are small.
In addtion you take a look at the max speed (garmin was high by over 1mph...should've been exact)and the Average and Max hr's and you can see a little variance there too.

I want to take it on a real MTB ride (as real as we get out here any way ) and see which reception is better. Overall i think its a great value for 200 bucks when take a look at the tiny garmin that was just released and its closed to that with a fraction of the technology.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

I had a look at your two files on Strava. In order to compare the two files click on Analysis, and then click on the Time icon at the top left of the graph to change the X axis scale from Distance to Time.

Here I have selected the same 37 minute 58 second section at the beginning of the ride from each GPS.










The Lezyne Super has definitely got some sort of auto pause enabled. Auto pause is very distinctive on ride graphs. It is a downward sloping line with no change in values for several seconds or minutes at a time. The Lezyne Super is stopping recording whenever you drop beneath a certain speed. It appears to be around 3mph. I'd try and turn it off if you can. The Lezyne Super recorded a distance of 7.8miles. Some of the distance travelled will have been cut off by the auto pause function.










The Garmin Edge 500 in contrast doesn't have auto pause enabled. It continues recording throughout. If you look at the heart rate trace you can see that this keeps changing, even where you are stopped. The issue with the Garmin Edge 500 is that the GPS is jittering, due to poor GPS accuracy. Instead of registering that you are stationary it is continually recording small movements, showing that you are moving around at 0.4mph when it should be showing that you are stopped. The Garmin Edge 500 recorded a distance of 7.9 miles. That includes the time that you were moving at less than 3mph so is probably a little closer.

Neither of these gives you the best data if you're doing stop start rides. Although websites such as Strava try to automatically identify stationary time in ride files, regardless of whether a speed sensor is used, the easier you can make it for them the better your results will be.

GPS speed by itself has issues, especially at lower speeds. Auto pause introduces its own set of problems. Using a speed sensor and manual wheel circumference with either GPS will work better for stopping and starting. I'd suggest having a speed sensor on your bike for best results. You could use one of the new Garmin magnetless speed sensors that attach to a hub as that will be out of the way.










This picture is a short extract where I stopped on my ride today for comparison. I had an ANT+ speed sensor on the bike, rather than using GPS speed, and auto pause was disabled on the head unit. You can see how there is a nice cleanly defined stop on the graph without any odd data. I'm moving, then I stop and the trace stays as 0 mph. When I set off again the speed trace starts again.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi there WR,
good analysis but yes you were probably right that i had the auto pause on (thought i had it off but...).
so did a real apples to apple comparison this morning. Missed the start/stop by 5 seconds but close enough. This time mileage on strava was the same but on screen because strava does not go beyond 10ths of mile the garnin again was a bit higher. 
this time i for sure turned off the auto pause (which on any computer i always do...don't like that feature) 
Some interesting take aways with this comparison (link below to both)
Lezyne Super GPS - https://www.strava.com/activities/393465448/overview
Garmin 500 - Bike Ride Profile | garmin comparison with the super GPS near Washington | Times and Records | Strava

some of the things i found:

1. the altitude asent was way off with the Lezyne Super GPS 100+ feet higher! Comparing with the strava app, other computers, and knowing what 1000 vert of climbing feels like, i think that the garmin is more accurate here.
2. as mentioned the garmins actual mileage was .05 miles longer
3. the Strava estimated power was way higher max with the lezyne (lezyne- 1242w Garmin 500-959 w) but lower average with than the garmin (lezyne- 145w Garmin 500-188 w). Now i know that the Strava est power is way more fiction than fact and i don't use it, also in defense of Strava and their developers i know how impossible it must be to get it close. That being said i don't see how the numbers can be that far off (i think the garmin is a little closer knowing what the max 1200+ watts should feel like and what i actually push in a commute)

So not to get all "DC rainmaker" on the Lezyne but seeing some wierd tics in the comparison. I think the Power thing is just a weird way that the data from the super interacts with the strava-super-computer-power-estimator but the altitude thing is a little worrisome. again it could be all strava interpolation who knows. Just interesting.
welcome to geek Wednesday...now get back to work (WR this means u)


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Are you sure that Auto Pause was turned off today on the Lezyne? If you look at the moving time for each ride your totals were close but not identical. 55min 48 sec Lezyne, 56min 07 sec Garmin. You didn't stop very often on the ride today but where you did the Lezyne is still displaying the same behaviour as on the previous ride. Zoom in at 35 minutes 40 seconds on the Lezyne graph and it stops recording once you go below 3mph (change the graph X axis to Time to see the paused section):

https://www.strava.com/activities/393465448/analysis/1340/1438

There are some other shorter stops where it does the same thing too.

The real test is to set off with the Lezyne, stop and look at what the display is doing whilst you're stopped. Is the onscreen timer still counting up whilst stopped?

Page 32:
http://www.lezyne.com/downloads/Power-SuperGPSManual.pdf

The Lezyne Super appears to have a barometric altimeter, as does the Garmin Edge 500. I wouldn't get too stressed about there being differences in recorded altitude between different devices. You can get exactly the same thing with two Garmins side by riding the same route too.


----------



## mcam (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for posting up. I was looking at the Lezyne Mini, but then the Garmin Edge 2-/25 came out. So I started to looked at those (given Garmins experience in the GPS industry). However, the reviews are really mixed on the Edge 20/25.

As I am more of a casual rider, I think the Lezyne is going to be more than suitable for me. It sounds like it performs more than adequately for the basic functions I need.


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

*Another new Super GPS user/review*

I recently received the Super GPS and have ridden several MTN bike rides with it for a total of ~50 miles and several hours of riding. Perhaps the most important thing to keep in mind is this unit, although a GPS, is NOT for following routes. It does track your ride and will display a map after the fact but you cannot load gpx files into the unit and follow that. Below are my initial impressions (note that I will also be using this on my road bike but have not done so yet):

*History*: I have been using a Niterider 5.0 standard wireless bike computer (and Shimano Flyte Deck on the road bike) for the last several years and it has served me well. In addition to that I also use the Cyclemeter iOS app which too has worked great but with the phone in my pocket the data is not visible until after the ride. When I decided to order some type of GPS device I initially ordered a Polar V650 but quickly returned it due to several reasons but chief among them was the fact it was very difficult to see the screen in bright daylight. Garmin had just announced the new 520 but I was really dismayed by Garmin's reputation for faulty devices and/or software. The new Wahoo was not announced before I purchased the Lezyne or I may have purchased that instead. But this past labor Day weekend Colorado Cyclist had a sale and I was able to get the Super for $60 off! For this price it is a great deal.

*Instructions*: there is only a quick start guide included but the full user manual is on line. It did take me several hours of playing with the device and reading the manual to grasp the set up, operation, etc but I do believe that I finally "got it". As with most computer manuals there is always room for improvement.

*Mounting*: the supplied X-lock mount seems sturdy enough and the included rubber bands should fit most stems/bars. Mine is mounted on the stem. There is some slight movement when pressing buttons while riding and the small prongs on the X-lock mount could possibly be fragile but time will tell. Maybe third party mounts will be available later. I do plan to buy the out front mount for the road bike.

*Setup*: Getting used to the button sequence can be a bit frustrating but I am now starting to hit the right buttons at the right time. Overall it was not too difficult to initially setup but there was some confusion in a few areas. Do I need to set wheel size (yes, but only if you use speed/cad sensor)? What is Trip 1 and Trip 2 (can be used in the same way as the ones in your car)? I have my display set for 4 lines-the maximum. The 4th line can be set to scroll automatically or you can scroll manually by pushing a button through various data fields. You can also set what fields (on the bottom line) you want to be visible. When using 4 lines the 2nd and 3rd line can also be customized. For me this works good but others may disagree. YMMV.

*In use*: Easy enough to use-turn the unit on, let the unit acquire the satellites then push the start/ride button. I use the auto pause function which stops recording when stopped and auto starts upon movement. But note that if on a tree covered trail the "restarting" may take a few additional seconds but nothing too long.

*Display*: I really like this type of display. The numbers are readable in ALL lighting conditions (have not ridden at night yet). I thought I really wanted a color display but after using the Polar I have changed my mind.

*Data*: Is the unit accurate? Well hard to tell really. When comparing to the older Niterider unit and the Cyclemeter app the numbers are definitely off. But which one is correct? Again no way to really know but they all are "close enough" that I feel comfortable using the Super GPS' data (the Super shows smaller numbers than the others, i.e. less miles, less calories, etc.). But one interesting piece of data is the Avg. Speed. When riding the speed shows lower than when the data is transferred to GPS Root. On my first few rides the avg. speed has been showing in the 7.75 +/- mph range then when downloaded the final avg. speed is over 8 mph. Not sure why the discrepancy but I will keep an eye on this. The GPS data seems to be spot on, can't really see any issues with this.

*Apps*: GPS Root (the PC/Mac app) works for my needs. Has more than enough data for me. It is supposed to connect to Strava but I do not use Strava so cannot comment on that. The GPS Ally phone app also seems to work OK and it is used mostly as a "go between" so you can transfer data from the device to your phone and PC/MAC to GPS Root which I do in the parking lot immediately after a ride. After data is transferred, GPS Ally then displays your rides chronically so you can review the data immediately.

*Bluetooth/Ant+ Connectivity*: I was able to easily connect to my iPhone 6 via BT and so far the connection is always there. Initially I connected my HR strap (Wahoo Tickr) via BT then accidentally disconnected it. After the disconnect I had a difficult time reconnecting via BT so I went to Ant+ and had/have no issues with the HR strap. The device is supposed to display email, text and phone information but for some reason the only time any of these have displayed is when not riding and the unit is "paused". I believe that I have everything set up correctly on both the phone and device, just not sure what the issue is.

*Support*: I needed to send a clarification email to fully understand some functions better and although it took a few days I did get a personal response. A followup email was sent and I am still waiting for a response (2 days). It would be great to have a response within 24 hrs., much like I get when I contact Cyclemeter.

Overall I am very pleased with the performance of the Super GPS. Since the unit is so new I hope that Lezyne will continue with updates to make the unit better. Some items I would like to see added or corrected are:

-Live tracking, much like the Cyclemeter app does (sends an email at the start of the ride to whoever I designate along with a Google map; then sends a finish email)
-Upload ride data to Facebook AFTER the ride is complete, much like it does with Strava
-Figure out the issue with in ride notifications 
-Would like to be able to review my ride data on the unit after I have saved a ride (can review before saving). As mentioned above this is possible after downloading but a menu item to do this would be nice

I will update this in the future if needed.

I heard back from Lezyne support shortly after I posted.

According to Lezyne:
-the GPS Ally phone app is not yet fully compatible with iOS 9 so there may be some connectivity issues there
-the app will not directly load to the Apple Health app but if you download to Strava, Strava will then push to the Health app.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

sj,
good overview, thanks, i probably have almost 100 miles on mine now and so far so good. For the email and text notification i make sure that the phone and devise are paired prior to starting. Not sure if this is THE fix for yours but a good measure. I'm coming from a Garmin edge 500 and am loving the text and phone notifications. In terms of accuracy i've done a couple of side-by-side comparisons with my garmin (see post above) and have found that the accuracy is very close and whose to say which is better but i think the Super's low speed or stopping detection is not as sensitive as the garmin posts a longer ride time, again whose to say which is more correct.
The only accuracy info that i see as way off is the altitude assent. Have you had this experience when comparing rides that you've done and seen it high? Mine is off (high) by as much as 10%.
Overall a good value (although wish would've know about that competitive cyclist deal) and liking it so far but already have my eyes on that new Wahoo coming out. Also hope they continue to improve. It sounds like because of the depth of the line and the domestic developing and testing they are firmly behind it, which means that they will pay attention to updates and improvements hopefully via firmware so that we can continue to reap the benefits of the unit.


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

mackd,
I heard back from Lezyne support today on my follow up email. The GPS Ally is not fully compatible with iOS 9 which I have upgraded to so that is possibly an issue on the notifications. I also make sure both devices are paired before starting as well. I only have one side by side data comparison available (will do more) using the Lezyne as well as Cyclemeter app and here are some #s:

Cyclemeter Super GPS
Distance 15.08 mi 14.46 mi
Avg Speed 8.71 mph 8.48 mph
Ascent 185 ft 403.54 ft
Descent 177 ft 400.26 ft
Calories 1641 568

Again I have no idea which one is "most" accurate but I would hope the Super GPS is as I have it set up for the both satellite types. I am going to try an edit my post above to add information received today from Lezyne.

Hope this helps.

I tried to add some format to the above but it did not work-hope it is understandable.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

sjnuss said:


> *Data*: Is the unit accurate? Well hard to tell really. When comparing to the older Niterider unit and the Cyclemeter app the numbers are definitely off. But which one is correct? Again no way to really know but they all are "close enough" that I feel comfortable using the Super GPS' data (the Super shows smaller numbers than the others, i.e. less miles, less calories, etc.). But one interesting piece of data is the Avg. Speed. When riding the speed shows lower than when the data is transferred to GPS Root. On my first few rides the avg. speed has been showing in the 7.75 +/- mph range then when downloaded the final avg. speed is over 8 mph. Not sure why the discrepancy but I will keep an eye on this. The GPS data seems to be spot on, can't really see any issues with this.


Differences in average speed between the device and importing into software are most likely going to be due to whether moving time or total ride time is being used for the calculation. If you look in the GPS Root software ride summary there are possibly two time figures in there - one that is your total elapsed time and one that is moving time?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Keep in mind that all software you import GPS data into will do "corrections" to both distance and elevation based on various algorithms. TopoFusion is the only one that I know that will allow you to choose from different algorithms; others both local programs and online websites process your raw data, which is why the device data and the website may vary. You generally have no control over what "corrections" are applied.


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

slo,
Thanks good to keep this in mind.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Lezyne just announced the first firmware update...just did mine but have not tested. update was pretty quick but give yourself a good 10-15 minutes to fully download,


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

I also updated mine but do not see any listing of what the update does.


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

I updated, then turned my unit on and the unit was completely reset to original factory defaults including loosing odometer reading! Be wary of this update. 

Mack-have you checked your device yet?


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

Update: Lezyne has been very helpful in trying to determine why my unit reset to factory defaults during the update. At their request I reinstalled the update and had the same results-they have been unable to duplicate this in house. I am using the new El Capitan OS so perhaps that may be the issue.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Tested my updated Super GPS and noticed a few nice things:
- Upload/download is way faster. Before it was 2-4 minutes..now its like 10-20 seconds...not sure how they did it but nice
- upload share is much faster
- auto pairing with phone and ant/bluetooth devises much faster
- battery usage not as bad (could be my perception on this...not tested, only have 3 rides on since update)

not so nice
- as SJ said you prefereces went out the door and you need to reprogram (screen set was the primary and biggest PITA
- GPS pairing slower - not sure why as it was not part of the update but noticed this.
- 

updated on a windows devise and did not loose any of my rides


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine seems to be running pretty smoothly now. I had some BT connection issues but did a BT reset (as per Lezyne) and that cleared those issues. I am now getting all the email, text and phone notifications as I should. GPS seems fine but I turn the unit on several minutes before I start a ride and it is ready to go when I am. Lezyne also told they made a correction on the Mac updater to prevent data deletion.


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

Also check out the cyclogps forum as I have some additional information there including screen shots of the GPS Root and GPS Ally apps.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey SJ,
Checked out you cyclogps review...nice comprehensive piece man!
Hey is there any trick getting email? I'm just getting text and phone popping up. Also have you played around with your contrast/brightness? I feel the screen lacks a little crispness and pop and wanted to see if there is anything to do to help. I bumped the contrast up a few %'s but compared to my edge 500 its not quite there (close tho)


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

Mack,
I was having some BT issues and this is what Lezyne told me to do:

"If you are having Bluetooth issues try doing a BTLE reset. This can be done by going into the menu of the GPS and selecting Bluetooth, then turning all of the fields to disabled (phone, heartrate, cadence, everything). Forget the device on your phone and turn Bluetooth off, then turn the GPS off and on again and then try repairing with the phone (through the settings field, not the app) and then turn notifications in the app off/on."

See if that helps. As for the screen I have been pleased with mine so I have not changed any of the settings. But I do need to look into the screen for night riding. I rode the other night and the only time the screen light came on was when some type of notification came through. Would like to be able to check it more often.

I am also seeing (what I believe to be) discrepancies on the GPS Root data display. I having been discussing this with Lezyne and will post more on this soon.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Anybody notice that these things are not the most responsive to start and stop...to start you really need to hold onto it and to stop it (time i mean) you have to hit a lap first and then it stops....seems like they should've just had a second button for lap like garmin...maybe it just mine but anyone have issues with the most basic function of all starting the time and stopping?


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine doesn't see too bad at least now that I am used to it. Holding the lap button for a second or two-just press and hold the lap button until the stop menu comes up. But I agree there could be a better way to do this.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Yep,
like anything you get used to it, except when you are trying to get it to start at the line of a race. likewise at the finished when you are just knackered it takes for ever. Also i feel like that even the lap button is not responsive, especially if you want to mark intervals... I wonder if that could be changed via a flash upgrade or if its the 2.0 version.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

I just purchased a mini GPS last night and have lined up the schedule to do a ride this morning to test it out. Pretty excited. I love the size and the amount of features it has packed into for said size. I updated to the latest firmware via Mac last night.

I just started logging rides via the Strava app on my Android (Galaxy S3) about a week ago and have enjoyed it but quickly became frustrated by some inaccuracies which became infuriating when I had a run that would have been close to KOM territory on the areas most popular descent but the end of the segment jumped from 9:25 to 9:58 right away and boom 23 seconds lost. Off topic I suppose but it's what made the jump to this unit. I wonder if Strava does any data investigation and repair for stuff like that?


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Crit Rat said:


> I just purchased a mini GPS last night and have lined up the schedule to do a ride this morning to test it out. Pretty excited. I love the size and the amount of features it has packed into for said size. I updated to the latest firmware via Mac last night.
> 
> I just started logging rides via the Strava app on my Android (Galaxy S3) about a week ago and have enjoyed it but quickly became frustrated by some inaccuracies which became infuriating when I had a run that would have been close to KOM territory on the areas most popular descent but the end of the segment jumped from 9:25 to 9:58 right away and boom 23 seconds lost. Off topic I suppose but it's what made the jump to this unit. I wonder if Strava does any data investigation and repair for stuff like that?


I'm considering the Lezyne mini gps after the Edge 20 I got was consistently way off in mileage and time on Strava segments. How have you found the accuracy of the Lezyne while mountain biking?


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

rpearce1475 said:


> I'm considering the Lezyne mini gps after the Edge 20 I got was consistently way off in mileage and time on Strava segments. How have you found the accuracy of the Lezyne while mountain biking?


All GPSs are going to disagree to a point, and some Strava segments are simply poorly made so that they start and stop in strange places. Consistency is what really counts.

Picked up a Super GPS a couple weeks ago to use instead of/replace a combination of my original Fenix (which was unreliable) and Android phone (no feedback while sitting in my pack). Didn't need mapping, and if I did, I'd use something like a Garmin 35.

It works, great battery life, and I'm a big fan of all of Lezyne's designs. My only gripe is the inability to get rid of the current speed, but four lines (speed, time elapsed, distance, elevation gained) tells me everything I want to know and is good enough for me.

It is taking a little time to get used to just pushing the button to start vs holding it to stop. I always seem to want to do the opposite, push and hold until it beeps and starts and a quick push to stop...but I'm getting better. I understand why it works the way it does, it just takes a little practice to apply it.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I understand that, but for example I would do what is known to be a 21 mile loop at my trail (via professional grade geomapping for races) and my little Garmin would say I had done 19.1 miles. My phone's strava would be either right on the money or just off. However, I want a standalone GPS for longer rides to preserve phone battery, and also to keep track of mileage during races. I'm interested in the mini due to its small size, just want to make sure it's pretty accurate. Anyone know the sampling rate on these GPSs?


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

Let me know what Lezyne's says. I am having the same issues. On the road and the mountain. I am so disappointed on the Unit and customer service. I talked to Adam in Lezyne's and he kept telling me bad data happens all the time. I sent data and info for a month of the issues, Lezyne couldn't care less.

The smart GPS reading is not good for mountain biking unless is doing two or three second samplings. My lezyne does not pick a lot of the segments too.

Inaccurate GPS locations from time to time.

The android app is so primitive is a pain to share a ride.

When racing with a big group the unit sometimes pick the HR sensor or Speed Cadence sensor from other racers messing my readings up.

If I don't carry my speed cadence or HR sensor, it would connect to somebody's else in the middle of the race.

I contacted Lezyne's numerous times to please fix the issues, Adam basically was saying it was my fault. I am personally going back to garmin sooner than later if an update does not come out soon. Please complaint to Lezyne to gain some pull to fix these issues.

Thank you.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Any more updates on the Lezyne units? 
I'm looking to buy one. Either the Power or the Super. 

There hasn't been any current reviews on any of the mainstream mtb sites yet. 

The units do tick all of the boxes for what I want. But some of the issues in the posts here have me second guessing.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Anybody have crazy jumps in mileage? My Garmin 500 finally went down for good so started to have to rely on my Super GPS. Just took it on a big (100m+) gravel grinder race in texas and had the milage jump/over state the mileage all of a sudden by 27 miles. Luckily i was riding with others and just asked them what their miles were and just had to do the math the rest of the way.

This happend twice in 3 days in wide open sky. Group riding was going on so there's a chance that it was picking up on other sensors but still...Critical information if you are riding solo and trying to figure out coordinates etc.
When i downloaded the info to strava it auto corrected it which makes me think the sensor issue.

But have been racing road crits with it too and have not experienced the same issue.

Have a big 100 mile marathon MTB coming up that i need accurate mileage numbers and am re-thinking the super. anyone else have the same issue.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

I had have the same issues. It picks other sensors and somehow it gets confused. I have called emailed lezyne so many timbre about this issue. I gave up. Lezyne is on denial. It should be a firmware update. 
Strava cleaned up the route and lezyne tried to tell me that the super gps did a good job. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

I have not had this issue on either road or MTB. The one time I did have an issue on the road bike my wheel spoke sensor had slipped creating a big misread. 

As for Lezyne, I agree their support is quite bad. You would think for a new device they would be all over any issues that are reported. Too bad they are not like Wahoo with the new Elemnt-firmware updates continually and staff monitoring and responding on forums. I have some additional thoughts on my Super GPS that I hope to be able to add soon.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Despite the more negative than positive reviews of the Lezyne GPS's I bought one a few days ago.

I picked up the Super GPS.

Initial setup before riding was abit of a challenge because the unit refused to respond to any button pushing once turned on. Even after the firmware update.
I followed the instruction for a hard boot and the unit worked fine after that.

I've only had one ride with it so far and it does what has been advertised.
There are minor discrepancies with time logs, elevation gain and distance between my Super GPS and my Strava account once I uploaded the data from the ride. However, I have read that may be the case because of how the different programs read the raw data. 
I'll watch to see if this becomes a bigger issue.

Anyway, I'm happy with the unit so far. Even with my very limited time on it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RideEverything said:


> Despite the more negative than positive reviews of the Lezyne GPS's I bought one a few days ago.
> 
> I picked up the Super GPS.
> 
> ...


I will bet that Strava is totally reprocessing the files you upload. Even when I'm running a full complement of sensors on my Bryton Rider 310, which appears pretty accurate otherwise, Strava reprocesses all of the positional data in the file, which results in wheel sensor data getting tossed completely from the file, and it "steals distance" from my ride. Usually a few miles worth. I started diving a little deeper into what was going on, and got increasingly dissatisfied with that. Strava does it because of some errors with the device's recording. They're not positional errors with the location data. Rather, they're errors with the time data the GPS is recording. Basically, multiple track points with the same time recorded. Some Garmins apparently do this, too, from time to time. I'll bet that the Lezyne is also doing it. For me, it appeared to be happening on EVERY RIDE with the Bryton. I run wheel sensors on all my bikes so that I capture accurate distance information. Whatever this error is, results in a loss of what would amount to over a hundred miles a year, I expect. Kinda defeats the purpose.

I tried uploading to RideWithGPS to see if my wheel sensor data was kept on other sites, and what's going on over there is even more confusing. I've never seen those kinds of results before with anything. Totally baffling. It'll tell me I rode 70 miles on a 40mi road ride. Or it'll tell me I rode 1.1mi on a 28mi mtb ride. But only sometimes.

I bought a newer Garmin, an Edge 520, and my stats are reporting correctly, and WAY more consistently between sites.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Harold said:


> I will bet that Strava is totally reprocessing the files you upload. Even when I'm running a full complement of sensors on my Bryton Rider 310, which appears pretty accurate otherwise, Strava reprocesses all of the positional data in the file, which results in wheel sensor data getting tossed completely from the file, and it "steals distance" from my ride. Usually a few miles worth.


Most of my info has come from what you have posted in these forums! Thanks for all your detailed explanations!

Because of this I was aware that there might be discrepancies with the data when viewing it on different sites.
I'm not super concerned at the moment. I picked up the unit for keeping track of details and general info about my rides rather than for any kind of training purposes. I had been tracking my rides with my phone on Strava but I was looking for a dedicated unit to save the battery on my phone.

It's funny about the differences between Strava and the Super GPS because on Strava it has given me better times and distances compared to Lezyne.

Sorry, my measurements are all in Canadian. 

Total Distance:
Super GPS - 6.93km
Strava - 7.2km

Time:
Total:
Super GPS - 50:11
Strava - 50:08

Moving:
Super GPS - 50:04
Strava - 46:36

Elevation:
Max:
Super GPS - 1013m
Strava - 1019m

Gained:
Super GPS - 328m
Strava - 397m

All the differences aren't that big. Yes, yes, over time that can add up. But I'm not too worried.
The Time differences I think are because Strava manages the non-riding better. I do have the Auto-Pause turned off on both units/programs.

What I find surprising is that Max Elevation is so close but the Elevation Gained and Total Distance are different by a wider margin. 
Especially the TD. There's a 270m difference favouring Strava.
The EG isn't as big, 69m.

Anyway, this a new toy and I'm having fun looking over all the data and comparing between the two sites. Once I have more time using the Super GPS I'll have a better idea of what may be regular differences or random differences popping up.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

So are you running the strava app on your phone separately from your Lezyne? I'm actually surprised those other numbers are as close as they are. The Strava app does its own processing to address gps under-reporting of distance (without a wheel sensor), and it does a little better, but it's still short of actual. climbing and elevation numbers between devices usually vary by a TON. Usually more than everything else, percentage-wise.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry, I should have mentioned that I'm just uploading the data from the Super GPS to Strava via the Bluetooth set up in the Super. 
And, I have no sensors being used. 

I guess I could run them both at the same time and see how close or different the readings are. I'll go full nerd in a bit!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RideEverything said:


> Sorry, I should have mentioned that I'm just uploading the data from the Super GPS to Strava via the Bluetooth set up in the Super.
> And, I have no sensors being used.
> 
> I guess I could run them both at the same time and see how close or different the readings are. I'll go full nerd in a bit!


Ok, in that case, it does make more sense that the climbing numbers are so close. The distance will be corrected essentially according to Strava's "slide" tool. Basically, it smooths the curvature of corners a little better based on Strava's database of previously uploaded rides.

One of the advantages of the super is that you can use sensors with it, so I'd be adding sensors to it sooner rather than later. I've been using a HRM with my GPSes this year, and I have a cadence sensor on my road bike, in addition to having the speed/distance wheel sensors on both of my bikes. I don't always wear the HRM strap, but I find it's nice to have when I'm interested in tracking my heart rate data.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Harold said:


> Ok, in that case, it does make more sense that the climbing numbers are so close. The distance will be corrected essentially according to Strava's "slide" tool. Basically, it smooths the curvature of corners a little better based on Strava's database of previously uploaded rides.


I Had this happen too where the miliage was totally over stated (probably picked up on other racers sensors) and when i uploaded it wirelessly via IOS to strava it corrected the mileage. Still when your in an event and wondering how much further you have or using the miles to navigate, it can be pretty bad


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's an update after 2 and half weeks of riding with the Super GPS.
Think of this as an initial impression.

I've had 11 rides; 3 of which I tracked separately with the Super GPS and my S6 phone using Strava.

*Tracking Values*
There are differences in some of the numbers but not so big that it concerns me. The biggest difference is with the maximum elevation and total distance. Strava always has the higher values. The biggest difference in elevation was about 80m (262ft) and between 50m to 200m (164ft - 656ft) in distance.
I know that over time the difference in distance will add up to a large difference. However, I'm not concerned. I'm not using this for training just as data collection to nerd out over.

The other difference is how the Super GPS manages stopped time versus riding time. It doesn't. However, when I upload the data to Strava then the times are separated properly.
I did try to pause the recording every time I stopped for a break or longer than a couple o minutes. But inevitably I would forget to start the unit again. It also caused me to add lap splits because I would forget to long press to pause the recording sometimes. After trying to remember to pause and restart the unit on a couple of rides I'll just leave it to run even when I take a break. And I'll let Strava sort it out in the wash when I upload the ride data.

On the rides that I used both my phone with Strava and the Super GPS at the same time there wasn't really any major differences in the values. They were about the same as when I used only the Super GPS and then uploaded the data to Strava.

It would seem that the differences come from how Lezyne GPS Root and Strava process the data.

*Sensors - Compatability?*
I am looking into getting a speed sensor but it's not a priority. 
The sensor that has piqued my curiosity is the Garmin speed sensor that attaches to your bike's hub. 
My two concerns are whether it will fit around my hub because I have eThirteen hubs that are huge in diameter! And, I'm unsure if the unit will connect with the Super GPS even though they both run on ANT+.

Overall I'm happy with how the Super GPS works.

*Menu*
Using the menu is a little challenging at times because of the amount of scrolling you need to do. Although, I haven't really needed to dive into the menu now that I have everything set up.
My biggest complaint is remembering to long press to stop my recordings. My last couple of rides I've forgotten to do that. That is more user error rather than the unit though. Still it's a pain because I'm adding a lap split to my recording even if I'm adding no extra data.

*Connectivity*
The connectivity to your phone is straight forward using Bluetooth. You do need to have the Ally app open on your phone for the Super GPS to connect properly. The ability to see your messages, emails and calls is cool but I don't use it. I carry my phone in my pocket so have easy access to it. Also I don't need to be reading texts while riding.
Initially the Ally app wouldn't show a detailed map once my ride was uploaded to my phone. But there has been a recent update to the app and now the map screen will load.

*Lezyne website - GPS Root*
The Lezyne site is easy to use. It is similar to how Strava's site is layed out. I do like the Lezyne site better because it does a better job of presenting the data in one spot.
The Lezyne GPS Root maps for my area have some of the older well established trails marked but not any of the newer trails that have popped up in the last few years. I'm not using this unit or these maps to route plan so it's not a concern to me. It's just something to note.
The terrain based map is more detailed in topography than Strava's or Google's maps which is nice. The relief and shading has more detail.

*Battery*
Battery life is good so far. I'm still running it off of the first charge from when I bought it. It's currently sitting at 45% after two and a half weeks and eleven rides. As well as all my fiddling with it just figuring it out.

*Screen*
The screen visibility is good in all light conditions that I've been riding in (sunny, in and out of trees, raining/cloudy). I don't need the use of the backlight.
I have the screen setup with the full 4 lines of data showing. I was concerned that it might too busy to be able to read at a glance but that's not the case. When I'm riding I'm really only interested in what my speed is and current ride distance are. And, when I stop for breaks I can look at more info if I like.

*Satellite Acquisition and Signal Strength*
The Super GPS is quite quick in picking up satellites from the time I turn it on. So far it has been under a minute when waiting for a satellite acquisition. 
And, I've yet to have the unit drop a connection.
Under trees it seems to work well. I do notice that sometimes my actual speed is faster than what is listed on the unit when in the trees. However, when looking at the map after I've uploaded my ride the track is more or less spot on with the trails that I was riding.
I live and ride in Whistler. Which is in the Coast Mountain range of Southern BC. Lots of dense tree/forest and mountains to get in the way but as I said I haven't had any major issues with acquiring a satellite signal and keeping it for the duration of the ride.

*Attachment to Bike*
The attachment to the bike is secure. I'm using the direct handlebar mount with the rubber bands that are provided. I picked up an extra mount for my other mountain bike so that it's easy to use the unit on both bikes.
The Super GPS does sit up a bit high on the bars. But not so much that it's seriously exposed in the event of a crash. Realistically if you're crashing in a way the the bars are upside down I think you have more to worry about than the condition of the unit!
The thing that you need to be careful about is f you turn your bike upside down for a trailside repair. On my bikes the unit does come in contact with the ground when my bikes are flipped over. The unit just touches the ground but doesn't have the weight of the bike on it. If I had my bike flipped on uneven or rocky terrain I would have to be mindful of removing the Super GPS before flipping the bike over.

I haven't had any of the major issues that have been listed earlier in this thread. Hopefully I won't.
As is some of the issues that have popped up and listed above are minimal and not really concerning to me.

As I said I'm happy with how the Super GPS works. It ticked all the boxes for what I need it to do and, so far, it has been doing that.

If anyone has any questions about the unit I'll try my best to answer them.

Get out and ride!


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

RideEverything said:


> *Sensors - Compatability?*
> I am looking into getting a speed sensor but it's not a priority.
> The sensor that has piqued my curiosity is the Garmin speed sensor that attaches to your bike's hub.
> My two concerns are whether it will fit around my hub because I have eThirteen hubs that are huge in diameter! And, I'm unsure if the unit will connect with the Super GPS even though they both run on ANT+.


The Garmin speed sensor elastic band is quite stretchy. I've got one fitted onto a Hope Pro 2 front hub. It felt like there was the potential to stretch it more.

The actual Garmin sensor itself is a removable plastic puck that sits in the rubber mount. You could easily make your own mounting to attach the speed sensor to a larger hub if needed with a few zip ties.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

WR304 said:


> The Garmin speed sensor elastic band is quite stretchy. I've got one fitted onto a Hope Pro 2 front hub. It felt like there was the potential to stretch it more.
> 
> The actual Garmin sensor itself is a removable plastic puck that sits in the rubber mount. You could easily make your own mounting to attach the speed sensor to a larger hub if needed with a few zip ties.


Yeah, from what I've found out it sounds like the rubber is quite stretchy. Fingers crossed that it works! If not I have extra bands left over from my Super GPS handlebar attachment I should be able to make it work.

I've ordered the Speed Sensor. I should get later this week so I'll see how it all works out.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

If anyone is curious I'm now charging my Super GPS for the first time since the initial charge almost 3 weeks ago. When I finished my ride this afternoon it was sitting at 7% power.
I think that battery life is pretty decent!


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Yep, i've been impressed with the battery life! Though i think it optimistically states 100% for a while and then seems to take a normal/accelerated dive once you get to below 40%. Road it on a few 6-8hr rides whilst detecting sensors and held strong.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

mackdhagen said:


> Yep, i've been impressed with the battery life! Though i think it optimistically states 100% for a while and then seems to take a normal/accelerated dive once you get to below 40%. Road it on a few 6-8hr rides whilst detecting sensors and held strong.


The battery is good but it is deceiving. Below 40%, it is more like 15%. I asked customer service to fix that. I also asked to fix the bluetooth with the phone. If my phone gets too far off the unit, the connection is not reestablished unless you restart the unit and save the ride. 
During large big group rides, my Gps unit starts picking up other sensors. I don't use a heart rate monitor on every ride, the unit should time out trying to connect to the sensor instead of connecting to all my friends sensors. Or if I get a heart rate monitor during the middle of a ride, I should be able to manually connect that sensor.

Lezyne root website does a poor job cleaning out bad data compared to Strava.

Other than that, the unit is ok.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I've had a few rides now with the Garmin Speed Sensor. It works as advertised.

I had no issues with connectivity to the Super GPS. You do need to spin the wheel that the sensor is set up on to get the Super GPS to register the unit before you start out. It doesn't connect the moment the GPS is turned on.

Battery life on the GPS does run down a little faster while using the sensor but not so much that I'm concerned that I'll run out during a ride after a few rides. 
I don't ride with anyone who uses any other sensors so I can't comment on whether that would be an issue. 
Although, I do ride in a weekly local race and I would assume someone is using a sensor such as a HRM but I've had no issues during the time I've been running the Super GPS with my speed sensor. On average there's about 200 to 300 participants. Using the law of averages someone must be using some kind of sensor.

As mentioned above in other posts the Super GPS does seem to run out faster once it gets below 40% but not outrageously fast.

I do have one small niggle. That is when I'm moving slower than 8 km/h every few seconds the speed field on the GPS screen shows as 0 km/h. It's not a huge deal but it is annoying because when I do a quick look to see how fast/slow I'm moving sometimes all I see is the 0 kph reading. Which means I'm spending extra time waiting and looking at my screen for my speed rather than looking at the trail.

Because of the speed sensor now when I upload my data the speed and distance in both the Lezyne Root GPS and Strava are both the same.

The elastic that is used to hold the sensor to the hub is definitely being taxed on my eThirteen hub! The hub is FAT! I do hope that the elastic has a decent lifetime considering how stretched out it is.

Here's a couple of pictures to show the stretch.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

That sensor does have enough transmit distance to work from the rear hub. I have both of mine on my rear hubs.

But yeah, that hub is a monster. It looks like a dynamo hub, honestly.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

RideEverything said:


> The elastic that is used to hold the sensor to the hub is definitely being taxed on my eThirteen hub! The hub is FAT! I do hope that the elastic has a decent lifetime considering how stretched out it is.
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures to show the stretch.


I'd be inclined to put an additional zip tie round the sensor for extra security.

That way if the elastic does snap whilst out riding you won't lose the speed sensor from your bike and have to buy a new one.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

WR304 said:


> I'd be inclined to put an additional zip tie round the sensor for extra security.
> 
> That way if the elastic does snap whilst out riding you won't lose the speed sensor from your bike and have to buy a new one.


Thanks for the tip.
I just did that. 
I don't know why that didn't come to me on my own as I was thinking about how to make sure it didn't fall off if the elastic broke.
Sometimes the obvious is staring you in the face and you just don't see it!


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

I've been using this GPS for nearly two months now. I like it and have had no real issues with it. Minor problems, but nothing that has turned me off from using it. Like you, I'm not using it for training, just an upgrade from my VDO Z2 non-GPS unit.

Though, I have been looking at the newest Bryton offerings, the Rider 330 and 530. Those offer navigation, which, to be honest, I don't need. Actually, I don't even need a GPS cyclecomputer (how many of us really do?), but it's simply another gadget to toy around with. This is the main reason why I won't invest in the more expensive offerings (Garmin). I picked the Super GPS up for $150 and that is the most I will spend on a GPS.


----------



## mgfjd12 (Oct 7, 2009)

The Gps works fine unless you are racing with a group. For some reason my cadence and my heart rate sensors start acting up. Riding by myself is not an issue. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

A resurrection!
It's been 3 years.

I realize that this unit is no longer in production but I thought it would be a good update.

Here's an update on the Y9 Super GPS that I have been using. I have it paired with a Garmin speed sensor.

I'll admit to being disappointed when not too long after Lezyne released the GPS Y9 unit that I purchased they released an updated Y10 GPS unit. Although, I really wouldn't be using most if any of the new features that are added on in the Y10 unit.

I use my Lezyne Super GPS as a data acquisition item (elevation, distance, speeds and looking at alternate routes after the ride). I don't use for wayfinding, track setting or training.

In the years that I've been using it I've only had one time where the unit didn't track my ride correctly. The path that was shown was all over the place. I'd say that's quite good.
Overall, the tracking has been good. There are still discrepancies in the numbers between Strava and the Lezyne Super GPS. But, they aren't so big that it concerns me.

Battery life did start to suffer towards the end of my first season of using it (2016). There was a firmware update in December 2016 which drastically improved the battery life. I generally can get to full rides out of the unit before I need to charge it. Although, it'd probably last for a third ride if I was pushed to do that. I've only once run the battery down to completely empty and have the unit shut off mid-ride. I knew that was a possibility as I was heading out on the ride so it really was my fault.
I coach mountain biking in the summer and I run the GPS for the full day that I'm working. I get a full day (~7hrs) of use out of the unit but I do need to charge it after every day that I coach.
There have been times where I have forgotten to charge it and I remembered the next day while I was getting ready for a ride. With about 30 minutes of charge time I've had enough run time for a 2-3hr ride.

As for durability the unit is still trucking along no worse for wear. I've had a few spills over the years that it has been attached to my handlebar and it has taken a few direct hits. One of my wipeouts had the elastics snap that held the unit to the bar but the unit and the attachment holder only received a few solid scratches. But it still continues to work with no issues. 
The weather/waterproofing of the unit is good. I ride in all sorts of conditions and hasn't been affected by any of the rain or mud that it has been subjected to. There have been times where the rubber plug for the charging/data port hasn't been properly sealed while I was riding in the rain but there were no adverse effects from that.

The GPS only takes few seconds to connect with the speed sensor after start up. Satellite acquisition is quick enough. Once in a while it'll take upwards of a minute to get a satellite but it isn't an issue unless you're sprinting out of the house and slapping the unit on and rushing to ride. Even then when I've forgotten to turn it on before getting on my bike I've had satellite acquisition before I've ridden out of the parking lot. 

Data transfer at the end of the ride via Bluetooth is good. I did have an "issue" after the last update where there is a moment when there is no connection between the initial data connection and upload. Now that I know that that is there I wait the ~10 seconds before I touch the upload button on my phone.

Overall I've been very happy with the Y9 Super GPS. It does what I want it to do with no issues. And, it was a good price point for a cycle computer that tracks more than just speed and distance. 
If the newer models are similar I would recommend that you get one if your criteria is similar to mine.


----------

